# Questions about transverse lie



## PeanutBean

Does anyone have, or has anyone had their LO in transverse position during 3rd tri? Mine has been transverse for maybe two months now and though there is still time to turn I am beginning to get a bit concerned about it. According to the MW at aquanatal today first babies don't tend to turn in the late stages so I guess I need my LO to sort himself out soon.

I tried to read up a bit and found that transverse is very rare and that the options are to wait until labour as sometimes they will turn during labour and have a section if the baby doesn't turn, or plan for a section in advance, which would be about a week before my due date here. What I also read was that babies that stay transverse usually do so for a reason, the main ones I saw were about the abdominal muscles being weak and separated (I don't think this can be the case); the uterus being a funny shape and essentially preventing them from being comfy any other way; or issues with the pelvis.

It may be that baby will just turn in the next few weeks but I want to steel myself for the thought of a section. It's rather far removed from the home waterbirth I'm currently planning so I don't want to be taken unawares with it.

Just wondered if anyone has any experience with this - did your baby turn and when, did you have a section, was there a reason the baby was transverse etc.


----------



## Angelmouse

My Eldest was transverse lie at my 36wk ANC at which I was told that I'd need a section. I wasn't told why at the time but I think it was because I'm short and was very skinny (only 9st7 full term) he just couldn't move to a better position.

I do believe though that it's possible to coax LO round by sitting and leaning forwards promoting gravity to take effect. I know that this is the case for back to back lie and I'm sure I read that this can help with transverse. :D

Hope that's helpfull sweetie and don't forget that there's still time.


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks Angelmouse. I forgot to say but I think my problem is that I am short waisted (I'm only 5'3" with relatively long legs). The baby turned a couple of weeks ago for a few hours and I thought I was going to suffocate from the agony of it and lack of breathing space. But then the baby moved back as I guess he/she was just as uncomfortable! I think at present the baby is sort of oblique with head near my left hip and bum up the right hand side, spine running along the bottom of the uterus. I think lying on my right has to be best as the head is only a bit to the left of the middle but I'm getting a bit of sciatic pain when I lie on my right so it's tricky at the moment. Trying to sit forwards and things too. Always sit upright as I can't breathe if I don't.

Well I've another MW appointment next week so I guess if baby is still transverse we will be able to talk around some of the options.


----------



## Vickie

Hannah was transverse, but they didn't figure it out until 2 hours into the pushing stage of my labor. They actually ended up turning her inside me (ouch) but I was able to deliver her naturally


----------



## PeanutBean

How could they not tell Vickie? I bet the manipulation really hurt while you were in labour! Poor you! I think they relax the womb when they do ECV.


----------



## pink_musician

Mines oblique at the moment and has been for the past 6 weeks im hoping nany will turn in the next few weeks before my next MW app else the MW says ill need to go for a scan and discuss turning the baby and im not fancying that as ive not had the greatest of third trimesters so far. I hope it all works out ok for you xx


----------



## pink_musician

Where it says nany i meant baby hehe xx


----------



## brownhairedmom

I'm 5'3 too and the baby was in transverse until 31 weeks, then she flipped. However, I'm pretty sure she's back in transverse again. I'll find out tomorrow for sure.

I think they start worrying at 36 weeks. My friend's didn't flip until the day before she was due. If they don't flip, they do the manipulation thing. You can refuse this though as I've read it can cause a lot of problems if not done properly. In that case you'll probably get a section.


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I wondered about the ECV, I remember Bluebell not wanting it done but I wasn't sure why. I had a small search about it but didn't see anything bad, only guidelines that it can be very successful! So I'm not sure, maybe I didn't search far enough because I got bored! lol I know there's time yet and all that jazz, just wondered about some of these complications I read about. Seems if they exist the baby simply can't be the right way around and I guess I was wondering if anyone here had had them. I wonder if they can tell on a scan?

Thanks for all your replies! Sort of glad I'm not the only one but if yours is still transvers too of course I hope LO turns!


----------



## Vickie

I don't know how they didn't know :wacko: And yep it did hurt, she didn't even tell me before she turned Hannah :shock:


----------



## Vickie

but they didn't do an ECV on me she turned her from inside


----------



## brownhairedmom

PeanutBean said:


> Well I wondered about the ECV, I remember Bluebell not wanting it done but I wasn't sure why. I had a small search about it but didn't see anything bad, only guidelines that it can be very successful! So I'm not sure, maybe I didn't search far enough because I got bored! lol I know there's time yet and all that jazz, just wondered about some of these complications I read about. Seems if they exist the baby simply can't be the right way around and I guess I was wondering if anyone here had had them. I wonder if they can tell on a scan?
> 
> Thanks for all your replies! Sort of glad I'm not the only one but if yours is still transvers too of course I hope LO turns!

I read that it can pull the cord around the babys neck too tight if they turn them the wrong way, and it can rip the placenta. BUT...those might just be horror stories. Don't ask me where I read that to, it was a few weeks ago.


----------



## PeanutBean

Vickie said:


> but they didn't do an ECV on me she turned her from inside

:shock:

Well, I guess I should just talk with the MW about the ECV if it becomes a liklihood. Hopefully not!


----------



## bex

My LO was breech at my last appointment but i'm not sure what position. I'm hoping and praying for a home birth aswell.


----------



## lulu0504

Bella was transverse and no-one spotted it until a couple of hours of pushing. They turned her inside and had to use forceps in the end. I was insisting something wasn't right but they wouldn't listen. In the end the senior registrar examined me and said he could feel her ear! Bloody painful when they turned her but better than a section


----------



## Vickie

:hug: Hopefully your LO will turn for you before your next appointment


----------



## Angelmouse

The way that you've described the lie Peanutbean and the fac that you're 30wks; I would say to try and keep lying on your left and sitting atleast upright if not maybe braced a little forward. I think perching on the edge of the sofa is a good one if I remember correctly. Towards sort of 35wks or so Baba should start to want to engage and if you've been encouraging gravity too then it should work.

I'm a right short arse, only 4ft11 and it was so long ago (14yrs) that they didn't even consider the ECV. I wouldn't have fancied what Vickie and Lulu had to deal with tho. :shock:


----------



## PeanutBean

Angelmouse said:


> The way that you've described the lie Peanutbean and the fac that you're 30wks; I would say to try and keep lying on your left and sitting atleast upright if not maybe braced a little forward. I think perching on the edge of the sofa is a good one if I remember correctly. Towards sort of 35wks or so Baba should start to want to engage and if you've been encouraging gravity too then it should work.
> 
> I'm a right short arse, only 4ft11 and it was so long ago (14yrs) that they didn't even consider the ECV. I wouldn't have fancied what Vickie and Lulu had to deal with tho. :shock:

I do sit up and perched forward too. My bump is high up under my boobs but low down too, so under bump trousers hurt, because I'm so short, if that makes sense. It already seems to be at maximum length! I'm not convinced by lying on the left because the head is slightly left of central and if we're talking gravity, lying on the left might make baby more horizontal whereas lying on the right should encourage head to move further to the middle, do you see what I mean? When the baby did turn a couple of weeks ago I had been on my right all night. Besides which, on my left I feel sick because of my digestive issues and also my left shoulder is totally buggered from left-lying such that I am often in agonies and am forced on to the relatively less painful right despite the sciatic nerve issues. I'm doing quite a lot of pelvic/hip exercises that we've been recommended at aquanatal for getting the baby into the right place.

Actually, the baby's been going a bit bonkers today since aquanatal and I'm wondering if it's an attempt at moving...


----------



## Angelmouse

Ah shit sorry did I say left I did mean right. :dohh: I was actually trying it out too to see which way gravity would take it. :lol: I'm a numpty. 

I used to love aquanatal with Charlie coz he'd bobble about all the while. Don't half feel heavy when you get out tho doesn't it?! :D 

You doing all the right stuff then hon. That's right pants that you have so much different issues to contend with just to get some sleep. :hugs: I just have to stay off my back or else I get stuck. :shock: :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Angelmouse said:


> Ah shit sorry did I say left I did mean right. :dohh: I was actually trying it out too to see which way gravity would take it. :lol: I'm a numpty.
> 
> I used to love aquanatal with Charlie coz he'd bobble about all the while. Don't half feel heavy when you get out tho doesn't it?! :D
> 
> You doing all the right stuff then hon. That's right pants that you have so much different issues to contend with just to get some sleep. :hugs: I just have to stay off my back or else I get stuck. :shock: :rofl:

:rofl: I didn't guess you'd just slipped up as I'm always hearing on here how we're supposed to be on our left irrespective of the myriad of differences in placenta and baby position! Aquanatal is fab but you're right, leaving the pool is beginning to feel similar to when you lave the sea after a dive trip in full kit with 32lb weight belt, tank etc. I can hardly drag myself up the steps!

Interestingly I needed to sleep on my right last night as my left shoulder was in just too much pain and I woke up starving about 5am. Baby had been at some more acrobatics and when I stood up for a pee I found I had a bum sticking out of my side much higher than it's been for ages! lol Unfortunately the whole of my right leg was shot from sciatica so I had to try my left anyway when I went back to bed and I think it may have undone all my good work! Actually baby kept me awake until about half 6. Inside it felt like baby was feeling like I do when I'm struggling to roll over in bed, heaving myself about and getting tangled! :rofl: Can't quite tell where baby is now but not quite in right position I don't think. Maybe head a bit more central though as I'm getting finger-pokes on my right and left down by my hips and that's new. Fingers crossed...


----------



## jenjen

ah, fingers crossed bubs is getting into a better position for you. I think mine may have moved too, I'm definitely getting more movements higher up and lower down than I have been over the past couple of days. I can never tell what position she's in though, there seem to be lumps and bumps everywhere!


----------



## PeanutBean

jenjen said:


> ah, fingers crossed bubs is getting into a better position for you. I think mine may have moved too, I'm definitely getting more movements higher up and lower down than I have been over the past couple of days. I can never tell what position she's in though, there seem to be lumps and bumps everywhere!

Here's hoping both our babies get past this naughty stage!


----------



## naomi

Hi!I have asked this somewhere else but I can't remember where I wrote it to check if I got a response!!!Anyway I'm 33 weeks pregnant and as of yet nobody has even checked the postion that my little one is lying in.I didn't really think anything of this till I started reading some of the threads on here and I can see that some of you guys have know since like 28 weeks or whatever?!?!?Is anyone else in the same boat or is it just me?I had a growth scan at 28weeks (evetything appeared fine) and the baby was lying in a transverse postion then....but nobody commented on that-and since I still had 12 weeks left it didn't concern me either!
Anyway I was just wondering!
Cheers x


----------



## brownhairedmom

Pam the baby might be oblique. Mine moved from transverse to oblique for a couple days, then went head down.


----------



## brownhairedmom

naomi said:


> Hi!I have asked this somewhere else but I can't remember where I wrote it to check if I got a response!!!Anyway I'm 33 weeks pregnant and as of yet nobody has even checked the postion that my little one is lying in.I didn't really think anything of this till I started reading some of the threads on here and I can see that some of you guys have know since like 28 weeks or whatever?!?!?Is anyone else in the same boat or is it just me?I had a growth scan at 28weeks (evetything appeared fine) and the baby was lying in a transverse postion then....but nobody commented on that-and since I still had 12 weeks left it didn't concern me either!
> Anyway I was just wondering!
> Cheers x

My doctor checks the position every week. It takes like 5 seconds, they just feel down really low to see if the head is there. Ask your doc/midwife to check. They started checking mine at 30 weeks


----------



## naomi

I've got another app in 2 weeks so i'll ask about it then if they don't bring it up!!


----------



## Angelmouse

PeanutBean said:


> Interestingly I needed to sleep on my right last night as my left shoulder was in just too much pain and I woke up starving about 5am. Baby had been at some more acrobatics and when I stood up for a pee I found I had a bum sticking out of my side much higher than it's been for ages! lol Unfortunately the whole of my right leg was shot from sciatica so I had to try my left anyway when I went back to bed and I think it may have undone all my good work! Actually baby kept me awake until about half 6. Inside it felt like baby was feeling like I do when I'm struggling to roll over in bed, heaving myself about and getting tangled! :rofl: Can't quite tell where baby is now but not quite in right position I don't think. Maybe head a bit more central though as I'm getting finger-pokes on my right and left down by my hips and that's new. Fingers crossed...

Flippin'! You need a suspension tank or something. One of those zero G pods. :lol: I'm right there with you tho hon; on my left I get acid reflux something chronic, on my back I just plain get stuck :dohh: and on my right Bubble starts complaining. The most comfortable position atm is during the day propped upright on the sofa with the cushions. :lol: It's a shame I don't get to snooze during the day much really. :D


----------



## PeanutBean

rae05 said:


> Pam the baby might be oblique. Mine moved from transverse to oblique for a couple days, then went head down.

I think the baby is oblique really. From where I feel hand movements I think the head mustn't be too far off central. I've got my MW appointment on Monday so we'll see what she has to say. I guess she'll give me another 3 weeks before sending me for a position scan.


----------

